# Chrono App for Android Smartphones



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi folks,

I stumbled over an interesting app which is worth looking into. The lite version is free but limited to 3 shot-strings. This app was made for measuring the speed of airrifles, but as it uses the time between muzzle noise and impact noise for the calculations it can work with slingshots too. This can be achieved by shooting two papers at a known distance. The app works most likely like the homemade DIY chronograph posted by Geko some time ago. A cool thing is that it does all the calculations for you: It gives you the energy and can show graphs (in the pro version). I read through a thread about this app in an UK airgun forum and people are very convinced and say it is very accurate once set up correctly.

The app is called "Chrono Connect" and available for android phones and iphones.

Check this video for comparison: F-1 chrony and smartphone test






This is already on my ToDo list for the spring. Haven't quite the room to try it out indoors and outside is way to much snow. If someone with a chrony and a smartphone would be willing to do some testing if it's really so accurate as in the developers video, that would be great.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Great find. I shoot air rifles and now slingshots so this app will be very handy to have.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I stumbled over an interesting app which is worth looking into. The lite version is free but limited to 3 shot-strings. This app was made for measuring the speed of airrifles, but as it uses the time between muzzle noise and impact noise for the calculations it can work with slingshots too. This can be achieved by shooting two papers at a known distance. The app works most likely like the homemade DIY chronograph posted by Geko some time ago. A cool thing is that it does all the calculations for you: It gives you the energy and can show graphs (in the pro version). I read through a thread about this app in an UK airgun forum and people are very convinced and say it is very accurate once set up correctly.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to compare results and maybe approve it for the SSF 300 Club, but I can't find it in the App Store.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

just from the video, one of the two is off. They should be saying the same thing and I only saw that one I think.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

All measuring devices have a margin of error. I believe the Chrony is rated at .5%. The app apparently measures sound events , just like the Audacity method. It should give consistently slightly lower results than the Chrony if the two sound creators are further apart than the Chrony. The differences that I saw (the Chrony screen is hard to see) were mostly within the margin of error for the Chrony.


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I would be happy to compare results and maybe approve it for the SSF 300 Club, but I can't find it in the App Store.


This would be great, Henry! I guess someone in the airgun forum was wrong about iphone support. Too bad :/

Here is the website: http://www.chronoconnect.com/

It says "iPhone version available soon"...

For the Android users check here: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=chrono+connect&c=apps

Henry, could you be so kind and edit the thread title and delete "apple" so that isnt misleading.

Thanks, Simon


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Gardengroove said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy to compare results and maybe approve it for the SSF 300 Club, but I can't find it in the App Store.
> ...


Done, Simon. My wife and son each have Androids, so maybe I can talk one of them into lending me the phone long enough to verify accuracy. In the meantime, I did find an archery app and Airsoft app for Apple. I bought them both and will be testing them. They appear to be very similar to the Audacity method.


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up - just downloaded onto my Android handset. 

@Henry - would be great if this was verified as appropriate for the 300 club, even if you knew it consistently was a particular percentage over, that could be factored in...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just downloaded the app and am trying to sort it out.

Couple questions:

Does "ballistic coefficent matter?

If shooting through two pieces of paper does the closer one serve as the "muzzle" measurement? I'm guessing you need the two pieces because slingshots are too quiet to register on the meter.

I'm really looking forward to trying this out! I hope it can be used in the speed club after some verification.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

hmmmm (to myself) ... isn't The Wife's Nexus7 running one of the android os's?

May need to download this! Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool!!

This is the first serious reason for me to think about buying a smartphone


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't have a smart phone, but do have a chrony. Chrony is cheaper ... :rofl: But for those who have other reasons for having a smart phone, this looks like an excellent feature if it works for slingshots.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Plus: the chance to hit the smarty is lower than to hit the chrony...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> Just downloaded the app and am trying to sort it out.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> ...


No, ballistic coefficient makes no difference. The speed is calculated by the time between the two sound events. Ideally, the smartphone should be halfway between the two sound producers. I haven't seen the Android app, but the Apple app I mentioned earlier functions like the Audacity method. The tricky part will be determining exactly when each sound starts.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Chrony Connect appears to be Android only. :-(


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Iv just downloaded this. Set it up correctly and got:










Surely this cant be right?


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Did you shoot indoors our outside? The app is designed to use outside because walls cause sound reflections which can cause distortion of the results. Also which method did you try: Two papers with phone in the middle or phone set up near the slingshot and shooting at a metal plate or can?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I shot it in a garage. That explains it then.

Had the phone next to me shooting at a can.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I tried to download the app, without success... will try again soon and compare to my chrony, and hopefully get some good results... stay tuned..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Still no luck... it says "no connection" when I try to install the app.. but I have full signal strength on my phone? On that note, even on the forum here it says "data connectivity problem" yet the page still loads, but takes a while?? Any phone wizards out there that may be able to help? Cheers..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Not a smartphone wizard, but I can tell you such failures are commonplace with android software (& hardware for that matter). Had two iPhones, then got a droid, HATED it & got another iPhone, then, like a fool, was bamboozled into getting another android phone (htc one x)..."worked out the kinks" they told me, "android os is perfected" they said. And now I need a new phone again. Who knows, maybe if I was a wizard it wouldn't be a problem. Though one shouldn't need an IT background to make their smartphone work, either. Glitches are specific with apple, but general with android. I can't believe Google allows such lackluster performance. I know folks who feel the opposite though, so what do I know? Chevy or Ford?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea cheers mate, done.the.whole clear cache etc etc to no success.. it all started when my service provider merged with another, and now its a joke... might have to cancel and re think who I use.. cheers


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Not a smartphone wizard, but I can tell you such failures are commonplace with android software (& hardware for that matter). Had two iPhones, then got a droid, HATED it & got another iPhone, then, like a fool, was bamboozled into getting another android phone (htc one x)..."worked out the kinks" they told me, "android os is perfected" they said. And now I need a new phone again. Who knows, maybe if I was a wizard it wouldn't be a problem. Though one shouldn't need an IT background to make their smartphone work, either. Glitches are specific with apple, but general with android. I can't believe Google allows such lackluster performance. I know folks who feel the opposite though, so what do I know? Chevy or Ford?


That is sort of generalization of android and/or your 'specific' anecdotal experience. Always debates out there about iphone vs android. I'm not smartphone expert either. I don't buy new androids for the latest bells & whistles. Hardly use my smartphone except for app tools & texting mostly. With my 2 year old android, no problem downloading Chrono-connect.

Even though I'm only re-learning my slingshot skills, I probably don't need this app. For the more advanced SS shooter they likely will find value from this app. The Chrono-connect app size for the free lite & pro version is very small, so I like that and takes less space on my older android. Would be most informative t if the more veteran experienced shooters can make comparisons of the Chrono-connect app with the standalone chronograph speed measuring devices they're using.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Not a smartphone wizard, but I can tell you such failures are commonplace with android software (& hardware for that matter). Had two iPhones, then got a droid, HATED it & got another iPhone, then, like a fool, was bamboozled into getting another android phone (htc one x)..."worked out the kinks" they told me, "android os is perfected" they said. And now I need a new phone again. Who knows, maybe if I was a wizard it wouldn't be a problem. Though one shouldn't need an IT background to make their smartphone work, either. Glitches are specific with apple, but general with android. I can't believe Google allows such lackluster performance. I know folks who feel the opposite though, so what do I know? Chevy or Ford?


That is sort of generalization of android and/or your 'specific' anecdotal experience. Always debates out there about iphone vs android. I'm not smartphone expert either. I don't buy new androids for the latest bells & whistles. Hardly use my smartphone except for app tools & texting mostly. With my 2 year old android, no problem downloading Chrono-connect.

Even though I'm only re-learning my slingshot skills, I probably don't need this app. For the more advanced SS shooter they likely will find value from this app. The Chrono-connect app size for the free lite & pro version is very small, so I like that and takes less space on my older android. Would be most informative t if the more veteran experienced shooters can make comparisons of the Chrono-connect app with the standalone chronograph speed measuring devices they're using. [/quote]
That was what p!sses me off, I got the chrony, can't get the app! ANGRY :$


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

[/quote]That was what p!sses me off, I got the chrony, can't get the app! ANGRY :$[/quote]

maybe you can download the app on your computer, and install it on your phone via the data cable or your WIFI lan.

just a 'wild shot in the dark' though, as i have zero android experience...

good luck, keep us posted plz

cheers, remco


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It was a bit of a generalization, but I've had two android phones, & "general" is how I'd describe the nature of their flaws. I use my phones for personal as well as business reasons; I'm no casual user looking for bells & whistles. I can see this thing lasting longer than the few weeks longer I plan on keeping it if all I used was app tools & texts, but making android smartphones "think" (emails, conference calls, "multitasking", etc) is not their forte, & WILL fail you repeatedly. Connectivity errors, dropped calls, "crashes", BIG-TIME lags with full bars & LTE (& most recently "email unauthentication"...never even knew that was a word) seem to be par for the course with android. Both times I've gotten the (momentary) top of the line, & both times its been amateur hour with these things. I'm no apple fanboy, don't get me wrong; they had problems, but could be anticipated given variables. In my anecdotal experience, you never know why or when androids will clunk out on you.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Bill Hayes verified that the android version IS accurate if calibrated properly.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a droid, and a iphone, my droid is much better for
apps and easier to work with. It depends, if your comparing a cheap walmart android against an iphone, the iphone will be better quality, i paid 400 for my droid and its audio and vid quality is better. I can do more with less apple restrictions


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just downloaded the app, will give it a try Sun AM.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Godspeed...


----------

